# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Photoshop - How to save large dimension jpeg or similar imgtype?

## korric

Ok, I've started working on a huge map.. its 195x140 cm which is roughly something like 7 feet x 5 feet. 300 DPI..

But Photoshop won't let me save it into a jpeg or tiff file..

Raw and PDF doesnt seem to work either.

Any ideas/solutions which can help me out? 
Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

strange - photoshop elements and the normal psd (not the psb) has a limit of 30.000 pixels, so you should be below that...  what version are you using?

----------


## korric

> strange - photoshop elements and the normal psd (not the psb) has a limit of 30.000 pixels, so you should be below that...  what version are you using?


PS5 Extended Edition - version 12.0 x32


I got it to work if I flatten the image and then save it, but I still don't get why I have to flatten it before it can save because, as you say, Im below 30.000 pixels.

----------


## ruff

> PS5 Extended Edition - version 12.0 x32
> 
> 
> I got it to work if I flatten the image and then save it, but I still don't get why I have to flatten it before it can save because, as you say, Im below 30.000 pixels.


Your hitting the memory limit is what is happening.. At least that is what it seems like.. I have the same version but use the 64 bit one.. The only limit on the memory is what  is installed on your machine..

----------


## ManOfSteel

Are you aware that you always have to flatten a Photoshop document (PSD) first in order to save it as a jpg or tiff?  The jpg and tiff formats don't support layers.

----------


## ruff

> Are you aware that you always have to flatten a Photoshop document (PSD) first in order to save it as a jpg or tiff?  The jpg and tiff formats don't support layers.


Last I seen Tiff does support layers.. I have several that have layers in them..

----------

